
IPv6 penetration paused at 30% for several months - zeristor
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html
======
zeristor
I’ve been following this for ages, admittedly it’s Google’s measure of IPv6
penetration.

It appears to peak each weekend, and then declines by about 5% during the
week. But since June there hasn’t been any real growth.

